# Iron Horse Maverick 5.5



## Joe-Joe (Dec 30, 2007)

I am looking at the Iron Horse Maverick 5.5 at Performancebikes.com and was wondering which model would be better for a clyde. They have the Maverick 5.5 Performance Exclusive (Green) and the regular model.

It looks like the Performance Exclusive has the Dart 2 fork and the regular Maverick has the Marzocchi MZ Comp fork.

Both bikes are the same price so that is not an issue!

*Performance Exclusive Maverick 5.5*
Seatpost: Aluminum Black, 30.8mm 
Frame: Aluminum Hardtail Frame 
Headset: Black Steel 
Pedals: Black w/ Chromoly axle 
Stem: Black, 17 degree rise 
Handlebar: Black, 30 degree rise 
Crankset: FSA Dyna Drive, 42/32/22T Alloy 
Bottom Bracket: FSA Power Drive 
Brakes: Hayes MX4 Mechanical Disc 
Chain: KMC Z-72 
Rear Shock: NA 
Tires: Ninja 26" x 2.10" 
Fork: Rock Shox Dart 2, 100mm travel 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano RD-M410 
Cassette: SRAM 11/32T 
Shifters: SRAM 24-speed 
Front Derailleur: SRAM dual-pull 
Levers: Tektro RS360 
Wheelset: WTB 32H 
Grips/Tape: WTB Black 
Saddle: WTB Speed V Sport

*Regular Maverick 5.5*
Frame: 6061 Aluminum Hardtail 
Seatpost: Alloy Micro Adjust 
Stem: Alloy, 25.4mm 
Crankset: FSA Dyna Drive, 42/32/22T Alloy 
Bottom Bracket: FSA Power Drive 
Brakes: Hayes MX4 Mechanical Disc w/ 6" rotor 
Wheelset: Hubs: Alloy, QR 32H; Rims: WTB MTX 2.4 Disc 
Chain: KMC Z-72 
Fork: Marzocchi MZ Comp, 100mm travel 
Handlebar: MTB Aluminum Riserbar, 620mm wide, 30mm rise, 25.4mm clamp diameter 
Rear Shock: NA 
Tires: Ninja 26" x 2.10" 
Front Derailleur: Shimano FD-C050 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano RD-M410 
Shifters: Shimano STM405 
Cassette: SRAM PG-830, 11-34T, 8-speed 
Levers: Tektro RS360A 
Headset: Threadless Steel, 1 1/8" 
Pedals: Wellgo B-81 Alloy Platform 
Grips/Tape: WTB 
Saddle: WTB Speed V Sport SE


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

Personally I'd say the first one with the RS dart on the front, though for a clyde, I'd recommend a GT avalanche. there should be one the same price as the 5.5, but you'll have to go to a local retail store for it. The frames are extremely burly and are typically what I put my clydes on who are looking for a cheap hardtail (I work at a performance when I'm not at school), and I haven't had a single complaint other than the stock pedals on the avalanches. If that's not an option, the Iron Horse is still a very solid bike.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Between the two, I would go with the Performance Exclusive version. Not only for the Dart (make sure and order the X-Firm spring for it) but also for the non-integrated shifters. The only advantage to the standard Maverick 5.0 is the 11-34 cassette vs the 11-32 on the Performance version...those extra two teeth are nice on the steep climbs.


----------



## Joe-Joe (Dec 30, 2007)

anyone have a link to the upgrade kit for the dart 2 fork? I called my local Performance Bikes store and they said they can not find it.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Hard to believe Performance can't get it*



Joe-Joe said:


> anyone have a link to the upgrade kit for the dart 2 fork? I called my local Performance Bikes store and they said they can not find it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe


Well, the Red spring kit is available through most retailers and cycling warehouses. Both Universal Cycles and Jenson USA has them available online.:thumbsup:


----------



## hernaju1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Sorry, I have been busy with other stuff. I have no problem with my Iron Horse Maverick 5.5. I have not ridden it for a while since I fell from a ladder and busted my knee. but I should resume ridding it again soon. Thanks for the opportunity to post something here.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

hernaju1 said:


> Sorry, I have been busy with other stuff. I have no problem with my Iron Horse Maverick 5.5. I have not ridden it for a while since I fell from a ladder and busted my knee. but I should resume ridding it again soon. Thanks for the opportunity to post something here.


Wow. You must have been really busy.
=sParty


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Sparticus said:


> Wow. You must have been really busy.
> =sParty


12 years is REALLY busy lol,


----------

